# WTF, I just came during lifting......



## R1rider (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey fellas,

Remember the video when Arnold said im cumming in the gym, im cumming at home, im cumming all day etc etc.... so yea

Did back and biceps today at the gym. I had already finished dead-lifts and was on t-bar rows. I was having a great workout. During my last heavy set i felt extra sensitivity in my penis/groin region, i kept on going and got another rep and then BAMM. I came/ejaculated..... WTF..

This has never happened before. Im guessing its the extra testosterone/anabolic activity in my body?????  
I read that when doing deads and squats your body has extra test in your system.

Currently running test e @ 500mg and NPP @500mg

Im freaked out by this. I mean, im not complaining, but dauuuummm

What could be the reasons? any thoughts? Anyone have somewhat a similar experience?

Thanks
R1


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 17, 2013)

premature....
um actually never happened to me.  but theres cases where its normal to ejaculate cum/no sperm....
women do it all the time.  they call it. "discharge"  maybe your e2 ia high lol. naw jus kidding bro.  youre ok


----------



## DF (Feb 17, 2013)

Wait! What!!!!

Was your dick hard??? I'm lost here.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 17, 2013)

I always say a nuts a nut...dont matter how u get it as long as u get it


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't know why that happened never happened to me before. You were at the gym and came in your pants?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 17, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I don't know why that happened never happened to me before. You were at the gym and came in your pants?



thats exactly what he means TTE.
its normal.  specially during puberty.
like having a wet dream...exept he was awake and  at the gym


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Feb 17, 2013)

You just brightened up my day


----------



## SAD (Feb 17, 2013)

[/IMG]

WTF?


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 17, 2013)

R1 that's great bro. I never have had this happen before


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 17, 2013)

I guess just hope it keeps happening


----------



## Yaya (Feb 17, 2013)

thats crazy, did you take a nap on the flat bench afterwards?


----------



## amore169 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm lost here!!


----------



## Azog (Feb 17, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! What. The. Fuck?!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it means you are gay. Were you staring at your training partners ass?

But seriously this is more common that you'd think.  It even happens to females... If you feel it "cumming" on back off the set and start thinking about a dumpster full of dead cats and tilltheend.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2013)

amore169 said:


> I'm lost here!!



Of course. We wouldn't expect you to understand what cumming means.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 17, 2013)

I simply do not know what to type here.


----------



## R1rider (Feb 17, 2013)

POB, Sparticus Its good to know that this is somewhat normal i guess. I talked to a friend of mine who is a MD (ENT) he also said it can happen and is nothing to worry about. I will just back of next time i feel this again, at least in the gym lol.

Dfeaton- i was not hard at all. Had a great pump going tho. 

The weirdest part is i just had sex an hour before the gym, my chamber was empty....


----------



## R1rider (Feb 17, 2013)

Yaya said:


> thats crazy, did you take a nap on the flat bench afterwards?



nah, a bathroom break and then finished out biceps bro.


----------



## Times Roman (Feb 17, 2013)

all i can say is if you think you are going to cum, please do it at some other workstation besides the one close to mine!!!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 17, 2013)

are you taking ephedra?


----------



## Azog (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## 63Vette (Feb 17, 2013)

Still looking for a Vette like comment..................


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol, I don't know how to respond!


----------



## DF (Feb 17, 2013)

Well he'll! I thought I was having a great gym day when I was doing crunches one day.  The chick lying on the mat in front if me decided to adjust her top just as I came up.  She pulled her top to adjust her boobs & I got a whole eye full.  Tits/nips the whole enchilada.  You clearly have me beat.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 17, 2013)

What the fuck? Hell no I've never cum while lifting. I hope this is a joke if not this is called premature ejaculation. 

If you watch the latest release of Pumping Iron, in the extras Arnold takes about the statement regarding cumming and he says it was just an expression and he never actually came while lifting.

Please tell me this is a joke. I find it disturbing that dudes are actually getting off while using shared equipment.....if I catch a dude getting a nut while using shared equipment I'm going to whip his ass....you have all been warned. If I catch any hot women getting off while using equipment I'm going to make a complete idiot out of myself



R1rider said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Remember the video when Arnold said im cumming in the gym, im cumming at home, im cumming all day etc etc.... so yea
> 
> ...


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 17, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I simply do not know what to type here.



I am lost too.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 18, 2013)

LOL  He nailed it!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 18, 2013)

Why stop mid set if you start to bust again. Fuck it keep going. Hell you should spread the word that this happened. Maybe more of the little guys would stop looking in the mirror at thier ripped abs weighing 140 lbs and actually lift. Just gives people one more reason to dead lift.


----------



## Jada (Feb 18, 2013)

thats fkin crazy! how the hell8-l:-S:-0)


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 18, 2013)

Dude that is not what Arnold meant he didn't mean to literally cum.

He was comparing the sensation of a pump to cumming not actually cumming.

I would not have shared that and I would go see a Doctor, maybe the Doc will put a finger up yourass and you'll cum again lol.


----------



## Christosterone (Feb 18, 2013)

You sure you didn't piss yourself


----------



## Popeye (Feb 18, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Dude that is not what Arnold meant he didn't mean to literally cum.
> 
> He was comparing the sensation of a pump to cumming not actually cumming.
> 
> I would not have shared that and I would go see a Doctor, maybe the Doc will put a finger up yourass and you'll cum again lol.



lol....Holy fuck...I wish I could like and thank that again....LMFAO.


----------



## R1rider (Feb 18, 2013)

Yaya said:


> are you taking ephedra?



Yes ECA stack for a few weeks


----------



## R1rider (Feb 18, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> all i can say is if you think you are going to cum, please do it at some other workstation besides the one close to mine!!!



^^ its not like i was trying to cum. It was an accident that freaked me out. I wanted to share with SI and see if anyone had anything similar anted to know it it was something i took that caused the issue and to further avoid it happening again.

You guys are right maybe i should not have shared this with the board. I thought that i might get some help or answers as to what may have caused this, instead of certain comments


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2013)

R1 dont worry about it you busted a nut what are gonna do....Ask any question you want were from NJ bro bustin nuts is what we do best!


----------



## R1rider (Feb 18, 2013)

grind4it said:


> What the fuck? Hell no I've never cum while lifting. I hope this is a joke if not this is called premature ejaculation.
> 
> If you watch the latest release of Pumping Iron, in the extras Arnold takes about the statement regarding cumming and he says it was just an expression and he never actually came while lifting.
> 
> Please tell me this is a joke. I find it disturbing that dudes are actually getting off while using shared equipment.....if I catch a dude getting a nut while using shared equipment I'm going to whip his ass....you have all been warned. If I catch any hot women getting off while using equipment I'm going to make a complete idiot out of myself



No not a joke. Not like i tried to get off. It was a freak accident that freaked me out at that time

A red blooded, American, heterosexual male here


----------



## R1rider (Feb 18, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Dude that is not what Arnold meant he didn't mean to literally cum.
> 
> He was comparing the sensation of a pump to cumming not actually cumming.
> 
> I would not have shared that and I would go see a Doctor, maybe the Doc will put a finger up yourass and you'll cum again lol.



your right, should not have shared. Did see a doc, everything's fine and no ones putting a finger up my ass


----------



## 11Bravo (Feb 18, 2013)

I had a buddy who had it happen to him. He said he was taking a piss when it happened and Dr. told him it was nothing to worry about. I still think he was drunk and jacking off but it's his story so I'll let him tell it like he wants to.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 18, 2013)

Now I'm going to be expecting the guy next to me at the gym to lean over and tell me be just came in his pants. 

All girls gym here I cum


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn R1!  Puts a whole new spin on working out!  Shit don't let supplement companies know this..... we will start to products like CUMCRETE!


----------



## ccpro (Feb 18, 2013)

I've cum in my pants before but usually accompanied by stripper dry humping me!....and that was a long time ago.  I'm sure you are fine, how long had it been since you busted one.  Gotta flogg the dolphin before you go to the gym....you didn't know that?


----------



## R1rider (Feb 18, 2013)

^^^ i had sex about an hour before heading to the gym. Damm NPP makes my libido go crazy


----------



## trim (Feb 18, 2013)

a burning sensation followed by ejecting sticky white stuff could be a std......just saying


----------



## R1rider (Feb 19, 2013)

^^^ got checked out for that too

all clear


----------



## DF (Feb 19, 2013)

R1rider said:


> ^^ its not like i was trying to cum. It was an accident that freaked me out. I wanted to share with SI and see if anyone had anything similar anted to know it it was something i took that caused the issue and to further avoid it happening again.
> 
> You guys are right maybe i should not have shared this with the board. I thought that i might get some help or answers as to what may have caused this, instead of certain comments



Na, feel free to share brother.  We're just a bunch of ball busters.  Being from NJ I'm sure you get it.....lol


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 19, 2013)

Wait a minute now he's the one busting balls! )


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2013)

ive busted random nuts when on ephedra.. not joking.. i actually would after taking a piss.. craziest thing.

One time i was at a bar and i started ejaculating all over my pants and i hurried and tried to stare at the hottest chick as this was happening.. turned out to be a success, but a mess.

I went to the doc and researched and apparently some people react this way to certain stims. I wouldnt of even went to the docs or stopped taking ephedra is these were blanks because it was awesome.

are you sure your on no stims?


----------



## R1rider (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ i am taking an ECA stack atm and the occasional adderal now and then when im on a red eye trip


----------



## R1rider (Feb 19, 2013)

and a good 20oz coffee with a shot of espresso 5 days a week


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2013)

retrograde ejaculation.. look it up


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 19, 2013)

Retrograde Ejaculation:

http://www.webmd.com/sexual-conditions/retrograde-ejaculation

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 19, 2013)

I just busted a nut while reading this.


----------



## Bicepticon (Feb 21, 2013)

Its a prostate thing. The combo of a nandrolone and Adderall (specifically Adderall xr) is not a good choice. Both, together will inflame(swell) your prostate.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2013)

yaya is on point!!


----------

